# Suggestions for a clean looking heater



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Anyone know of a clean looking heater that is barely visible or a method to render the heater invisible?? It's for an Iwagumi aquarium.

It's a small 10 gal tank.

Thanks!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hagen makes a heater that is chrome in colour so the idea is that it reflects everything around it such as plants and therefore is less noticeable.
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5810/c6496/index.html

Aqueon makes a totally black heater so if your background is also black you'll hardly notice the heater.
http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/423/Aqueon+Heaters.html
--
Paul


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Some can be burried like this one for example.
http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/temperature-control/mini-heater-15-w.html


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Pick a color, and hide it behind plexi. So long as the bottom and top are open, the convection will pull cooler water up. That can be siliconed into place either on the back wall, or a corner. If you want one, let me know sizing, and I am can send you a quote. 



Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. So far it seems like the simplest choice is going with the hagen heater that Y2KGT suggested. 

If you guys have any more ideas please post them up~!

Thanks!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Inline heater if you use canister which you probably have to use in an Iwagumi tank.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with randy inline heater is the best option for Iwagumi. I use Hydor inline heater in mine and I like that I can hide the heater in the cabinet.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I did some research for the inline heaters and i haven't seen any for a small 10gal tank. Although the stainless steel heaters seems pretty awesome. Problem is most of them are made in HK and require a voltage converter and an electrical outlet converter.


----------



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.hydor.it/en/products/show/9#tabelle

This looks like it would work, and it comes in 115VAC


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks...now where can i get one is the next question lol!


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

Big Als carries them. I've seen them in Scarborough and Hamilton, but your best bet would be to call to see if your location has one.
IIRC, they run around $75 - $80, but can be found online cheaper (I guess it equals out after shipping )

I have a 200w on my 25g, and it works really well.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

manhtu said:


> Sweet! Thanks...now where can i get one is the next question lol!


You can get them from us for $67 including tax. 
If you want to save on shipping we will be in the GTA on September 15th.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

isn't 200W too much for my 10 gal tank? Will it fit the hoses for my Eheim 2213? If the answers are No and Yes then...I'LL TAKE IT!!


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

manhtu said:


> isn't 200W too much for my 10 gal tank? Will it fit the hoses for my Eheim 2213? If the answers are No and Yes then...I'LL TAKE IT!!


This heater is a bit overkill for 10 gallon tank but it should work. You will have to figure out to which temperature to set the heater to in order to get the desired temperature in the tank. And yes, it will work with Eheim 2213.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

sounds good enough i'll take it!


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

manhtu said:


> sounds good enough i'll take it!


Are you going to wait until September 15th (when we are in town) and pick it up from us then?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll wait for you guys to come in town on Sept. 15


----------

